# Remington 7600 pump action patrol rifle



## wayne (Oct 18, 2005)

I was interested in bying the patrol .308 short barrel can onyone tell me what would be the difference with this or a long barrel over 100yards or 200 yards I will be shooting feral pigs at about 100 yards max and what ammo do you reccomend.
wayne


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Barrel lenth really will not matter at that range IMOP. Neither will ammo but in general 147 or 150 gn loads should work best in the .308 win.


----------



## wayne (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks Mate has anyone had any experence with gun spot lights the ones you mount to the gun and also what scope would you use for shots no greater than 10 yards .


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Before I start I just want to add that the rifle forum has really sucked lately....IMHO

Good day mate!!!........aaaaahhhhh, ok that was lame, not to mention really "cheesy". Lets just pretend I didn't even say that. 

However, wayne (lower case w on the name), I agree with Bore. Don't worry about it at 100 yards. You wont be able to tell the difference.

Nonetheless, some food for thought. For the most part the shorter your barrel the less muzzle velocity you will get. The longer the barrel the more muzzle velocity you will get. (to a certain point but I REALLY don't want to get into a physics lesson) Also, the faster your round is (muz. velocity) will directly correlate with the amount of energy lost per the length of your barrel. For example: If you have a round with the MV (muzzle velocity) at 2300 fps and compare that to a round with the MV of 4300 fps the round with the lower MV will be affected less by the shorter barrel than the round with the higher MV. As far as loss or gain in total velocity. Does this make any sense to you???

Keep in mind that most ballistics charts determine there data with a 24" barrel. If you give me the length of your barrel and the MZ of your round I can tell you how much that shorter or longer barrel will affect your specific round. I'm going to tell you right now at 100 yards it won't be much. However, if you get out there a ways, it can be significant. There are also some other various factors that will affect bullet drop besides MZ but we won't go there right now. Hope this helps and doesn't confuse you.

On a different note, where are you from in the land "down under"??? When I was stationed on the aircraft carrier I spent a week of leave in Perth. Good time, the people were awesome and the ladies defiantly like U.S. Marines. Much to my liking!!! lol

Are you trying to eradicate these hogs or are you going on a hunting trip. If in fact you are just trying to expedite their demise. I would be more than happy to help you out. Just pay for my plane ticket (there and back) and I will kill them all. I will even bring my own rifle and rounds&#8230;..sound like a deal???  Hey, I will work for room and board. Lets just hope you don't have a HOT daughter&#8230;..just kidding man, I'm married with a kid. Just messing with ya!!!!

As far as a round goes, use a 168 gr. boat tail HP match. To be quite honest at that range any .308 round would work. That's just my favorite.

A scope for that range, I would go with any of the various "red dot" scopes with ZERO magnification. I can see why you want a scope though. Faster target acquisition and only one aperture to worry about. We had red dots on our MP5's on the boat. They are a very "handy" tool. Much quicker than open sights&#8230;.IMNSHO!!!

A mountable spotlight???? You got me there. We had tactical lights (basically a flashlight with an on and off switch on the grip) mounted on both our primary and secondary weapons. They worked great for close in shooting but out to 100 yards you might be screwed. Let me rephrase that you will be screwed. I suggest having a buddy come along with a big spot light. I don't see why that wouldn't work.

Anyhow, I think I have said enough. Take care and have fun on your piggy hunt. Latter!!!


----------



## wayne (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Im from Queensland surfers paradise a long way from perth. And about the pig hunt it is estermaited we have 23 million here and where Im going there is anywhere between 5 and 10 million Cape Yourk far north Quensland .From what I have seen they grow to about 120kgs and above
Why Im looking at the remington .308 patrol is that the bush up there is as thick as flies on crap The barel length is 16" and the overall is 37" so would there be much would the rounds drop over 100yds .


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Barrel length at 16"...check....I need to know your MV man. Then I can tell ya. Overall length tells me nothing. Take care....


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

wayne yer thinking too much, center mass and squeeze. That should send em to the dirt!!


----------



## hector (Nov 5, 2005)

ay guys, hmm seems like this topic was started a while back but im on the same page as wayne.

first of im an australian, so pig hunting is a must here and despite our harsh gun laws we still manage to enjoy it

im lookin at buying the patrol rifle and lining it up with a rod dot site for pig hunting and scrub shooting.

my only contemplation is this,

i have a styr scout in 243

is it worth buying the patrol rifle or jus using the iron sights, im using quick release rings (the scope is a meopta 3-12x40) so taking the scope of is no prob

any opions greatly appreciated

cheers

btw a msg for jiffy,

what was ur rank and unit?


----------



## wayne (Oct 18, 2005)

where about are you from in ozz hector??


----------



## hector (Nov 5, 2005)

im located towards penrith, sydney n.s.w


----------

